# dormer on a bungalow



## red86yota

we bought our first house a couple of years ago with the intention of adding a dormer on the back so we could have a proper master bed and bath...

here are some "before" pics:





















and this is what i intend to do to the house...


----------



## red86yota

the first thing to do was tear out the old upstairs...










...and put in some new 2x8 floor joists 12" OC more or less...










i added a 3-2x10 beam over the downstairs bathroom, the rest of the upstairs floor rests on the load bearing wall on the first floor...


----------



## red86yota

now it's cold in michigan this time of year, but that's not going to stop me


----------



## red86yota

there was a window in the gable where the new bathroom is going, and we want to keep the window, but move it up a bit...










in this picture, you can see the ridge that is perpendicular to the main ridge, as well as the west exterior wall.










fast forward a bit, and here i am putting in the roof rafters. there were some pretty tricky cuts on the roof valley beams, but measure twice and cut two or three times


----------



## Scuba_Dave

That's a lot of work, have fun 
I dormered my Cape back in 2004, I ended up with about 6' at the back of the house. My peak went up close to 9' - so a little better

I think with your house I would have extended the front slope back more, then just put shed dormer roof on


----------



## red86yota

Yeah, I had originally drawn up plans for a shed dormer, but I didn't like the looks. I think the gable adds much more character, plus it gives me a lot better headroom down the middle of the addition. The gable is going to be a lot more work, but labor is cheap when you DIY  another benefit of the gable roof, is that the cathedral ceiling is going to be a lot more interesting to look at than a flat shed roof would be.


----------



## red86yota

some more progress...



















walls sheathed:


























http://lh6.ggpht.com/_NdO8bpyJi6Y/SWp6ZfM-9cI/AAAAAAAAARk/xoc4MrQi7Os/s800/P1000330.JPG


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Looks good, nice to get that tarp on & somewhat closed in :thumbup:

My project is buried in snow, can't even shovel it off


----------



## cocobolo

Nothing like a little cold weather to speed things up. 
What is the pitch on the new roof, and what are you going to cover it with?
Looks like you have gained some nice useful space. And probably for not a lot of coin.


----------



## red86yota

coco: the new roof will be 2:12, and I'm going to cover it with standing seam metal roofing.

the project hasn't been too expensive yet. but i'm going to have closed cell spray foam insulation in the lid ($$) and the metal roofing isn't all that cheap either. but it will be a very nice space once it's all said and done! can't wait.


----------



## Tom Struble

Looks really nice great work:thumbsup:Make sure you have your metal roof details correct 2 in 12 is the minimum for standing seam i would probably use a high temp ice and water membrane and keep any penetrations like chimneys or plumbing vents off that section.Make sure you fold your valley pans and hook them to a continuous cleat embedded in butyl tape.


Good luck and have fun


----------



## red86yota

thanks

actually i was planning on running the plumbing vent through the metal roof section. i'll have to research that some more...don't want a leaky roof!


----------



## Tom Struble

i would recommend you get a detailed installation manual for the panel your using they will show the vent pipe detail you should use.I wasn't trying to scare you just that a leak in a metal roof is not the easiest thing to fix sometimes maybe, you can move the vent pipe to the side gable walls then up as to code, 1 less thing to worry about


----------



## jackie treehorn

Nice! braver than i am, i'd be in next to the heater


----------



## Clutchcargo

Nice job, that looks like it's going to be a really cool cathedral ceiling.
I think your nuts working through winter though. j/k


----------



## red86yota

thanks - i get the 'you must be crazy' line from everybody i see lately 

a few more pics...


----------



## Scuba_Dave

You're doing better then I am
No skylights? :huh:
I lost the race to get rafters up before the snow hit
And at least you have help
I'm solo:


----------



## red86yota

Jackie Treehorn - lol nice screen name! that's one of my favorite movies.

Scuba - yours looks like a big project, good luck and have fun. we decided no skylights...didn't want to deal with potential leak problems, especially on the low-slope roof I'm going to have.


----------



## Tom Struble

good idea no skylites on the metal section:thumbsup:


----------



## perpetualjon

Great project!! Thanks for sharing it with us all.


----------



## Clutchcargo

Trying to do large projects and keep a full time job can be tough on the schedule, especially when working solo. After tomorrow I may have a lot of available time as my company is announcing layoffs. On a brighter note, maybe I can finish a project rather than having several going at the same time in various stages of completion depending on the weather.
Scuba, your drawing from the other thread now makes sense to me. It sucks that you didn't get the roof on in time. Have you given up working on it for the winter? How long were you working on that portion of your renovation? Is the opening in the middle of the second floor a doorway or a large window?


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Clutchcargo said:


> Trying to do large projects and keep a full time job can be tough on the schedule, especially when working solo. After tomorrow I may have a lot of available time as my company is announcing layoffs. On a brighter note, maybe I can finish a project rather than having several going at the same time in various stages of completion depending on the weather.
> Scuba, your drawing from the other thread now makes sense to me. It sucks that you didn't get the roof on in time. Have you given up working on it for the winter? How long were you working on that portion of your renovation? Is the opening in the middle of the second floor a doorway or a large window?


I've actually kept it mostly shoveled - today was warm & it's dry in the attic. If I didn't have my son today I would have been working on it - about 50 today. The arch is a window - already installed

I started a thread on my house project:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/house-renovation-ongoing-37438/


----------



## buletbob

Red86yoda! Nice job! clean, neat, You can come work for me anytime.:thumbsup: BOB


----------



## Scuba_Dave

red86yota said:


> Scuba - yours looks like a big project, good luck and have fun. we decided no skylights...didn't want to deal with potential leak problems, especially on the low-slope roof I'm going to have.


Ah, metal roof - I would skip skylights too
Dormer turned out nice - I like all the metal brackets :yes:
Almost makes me wish I had put a gable on the back of mine


----------



## red86yota

Scuba_Dave said:


> I like all the metal brackets :yes:


I like the brackets too, makes everything nice and tight. They're a bit spendy though....I should have bought stake in Simpson before this project


----------



## kickarse

Wow looking great! I can't wait to see how it turns out. I'm planning something similar to my house. Except full dormer both sides. I do like the arch in the middle, character and usefulness! 

What permits did you have to pull for this?


----------



## red86yota

kickarse said:


> Wow looking great! I can't wait to see how it turns out. I'm planning something similar to my house. Except full dormer both sides. I do like the arch in the middle, character and usefulness!
> 
> What permits did you have to pull for this?


Thanks and good luck with your project.

Permits? Building, electrical, and plumbing. Doing all the work myself with the occasional help of family.

Here are some recent pics.

The room feels a lot bigger now with these windows in place...










no more chimney......



















The old roof (front of house with small dormer) used to have a pretty bad sag. It was about 3 inches in the middle. So my dad and I built up some new knee walls upstairs and fitted some new rafters to to attach to the new roof ridge. That was a project I was dreading, but turned out it wasn't that bad....


----------



## Tom Struble

very nice looks real good:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## red86yota

it's been a while since i've posted here...and there's been a lot of work done on the project. the end is getting closer!

upstairs shower guts










putting up the Kerdi waterproofing:










tiling the shower....








http://lh5.ggpht.com/_NdO8bpyJi6Y/SjWoEN-HN3I/AAAAAAAAAes/N_bMXbfn0ZA/s720/P1000574.JPG

bathroom tile (same make/color as shower, but big 12x24 tiles), this floor is heated 











http://lh4.ggpht.com/_NdO8bpyJi6Y/SjWoBnjMTYI/AAAAAAAAAeg/hzxV7Eei7GE/s720/P1000560.JPG


----------



## red86yota

insulation time (R13 inside the cavities, R5 foam on the outside of the walls, and R56 spray foam in the roof)


----------



## perpetualjon

Lookin' awesome! I LOVE the bathroom tile!! BTW, who did your spray foam installation?


----------



## red86yota

perpetualjon said:


> Lookin' awesome! I LOVE the bathroom tile!! BTW, who did your spray foam installation?


Thanks! We love the tile too. The shower floor is going to be river rock....that's going to be fun to install! FYI the bathroom tile is made by Mannington. It's porcelain, and it's called Serengeti Slate, Midnight Mist color. Good stuff.

We hired All-State Spray Foam for the roof insulation.


----------



## What have I done

wow missed this thread the 1st time around. Glad it got resurected! that's quite a project....Looking very nice.

how many square foot did you gain?


----------



## red86yota

What have I done said:


> wow missed this thread the 1st time around. Glad it got resurected! that's quite a project....Looking very nice.
> 
> how many square foot did you gain?


we gained about 375 square feet.


----------



## red86yota

the bathroom is just about usable now. the sink isn't in yet, but the toilet and shower are functioning. we've got a shower curtain up for now until the glass doors are ordered.


----------



## red86yota

i learned a lot about drywall mudding/taping in the bathroom...and it's a good thing because i've got a lot of drywalling left to do....


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Looking good
I'm still working on the roof
But I did start siding


----------



## derf36

well, call me impressed. Will have to subscribe to this thread. 

Keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## red86yota

it hasn't been a super productive summer, but i've got some more progress done...

i guess i don't have the latests pics on this computer, but the bathroom is full functional now, here's a pic of the sink (sans faucet).










The bedroom drywall turned out pretty well for a beginner. those obtuse corner are really tricky. they didn't turn out perfect, but close enough


----------



## red86yota

Don't know if anybody is watching anymore....progress has been slow. But the project is finally coming to fruition! Drywall is done. Carpet is in. Still working on the trim a bit.


----------



## tpolk

most excellent


----------



## patrickmn

Wonderful job, I am really digging this project. I look forward to see how you finish.


----------



## gregt848

Nice work!! Were you able to spray foam around the recessed cans? The manufactures I spoke with said that they hadn't tested the IC rated cans for spray foam contact? What did you find/hear?


----------



## red86yota

gregt848 said:


> Nice work!! Were you able to spray foam around the recessed cans? The manufactures I spoke with said that they hadn't tested the IC rated cans for spray foam contact? What did you find/hear?


Our spray foam guys said it was OK around IC cans. I believe they taped the outsided seams of the IC box so that foam wouldn't get inside the box during spraying.

We used closed cell foam. I don't have the paperwork here, but I believe it was a BASF material...


----------



## cellophane

that looks amazing!


----------



## Windows

The paint colors look great with the wood trim. What a project! Did you get an architect to draw up the original plans?


----------



## red86yota

Windows said:


> The paint colors look great with the wood trim. What a project! Did you get an architect to draw up the original plans?


nope, i drew it all up using google sketchup. i do have an architect cousin who helped figure out the loading, sizing, etc.


----------



## Tom Struble

been following this from the frame out,you did an awesome job red you should be proud of yourself:thumbup:


----------



## red86yota

tomstruble said:


> been following this from the frame out,you did an awesome job red you should be proud of yourself:thumbup:


Thanks Tom! it's nice to finally get to enjoy the new space. still not quite done yet....


----------



## annie68164

*Lots of questions*

Great project! Thanks for posting pics. I was so glad to see this because we are hoping to do almost the exact same thing to our ranch house this summer/fall. In fact your photos of your attic (or is it an upstairs?) remind me so much of our attic (which we intend to turn into a usable bedroom/office space). Some questions- what did you use for plans? Is there a website that will let you put in measurements to help draw one up? I tried to find one, didn't see anything. How much usable square footage approx. did you gain by doing it? How big is the dormer? Also, there would be 2-3 of us doing this, how would you rate the project on level of difficulty? I have done many home improv. projects but have never framed so we will only have 1 semi-experienced framer aboard. You have a nice house, the addition looks great!:thumbup:


----------

